# Four bolt toilet to two bolt toilet



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

moneymgmt said:


> I removed our old (darn near antique) toilet today which had 4 bolts holding it down, and am installing a new toilet with just 2. I know the back two attach to the flange but what did the front two attach to? They are so rusted that they broke off and I cannot see how they attach because of all the rust. A new sheet floor is going down over the top so I'm tempted just to break them off, how could/should they be removed? ....i've tried vice grips, its just breaks off more rust!


 Here's a picture.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just use the two bolts "Closet bolts" and you should be fine as long as the flange is properly secure.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

_ will only use two bolts on the new one, curious how to get rid of the two old ones well out in front of the closet flange. If nothing else, i'm just cutting them off._


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

If they are screw in unscrew them if they are concreted in cut them off flush with the floor


----------



## Plumberman (Jun 2, 2008)

The older toilets like that used the 2 T-bolts on the flange PLUS 2 screws or lag bolts that are just into the flooring. New water closets just use the T-bolts. You can just cut the old screws off at the floor if you can back them out or if they broke off ( as they often do). Hopefully the new toilet covers the old screws. Dont forget the new wax seal and water supply tube!


----------

